# CONNEXION WIFI IMPRIMANTE HP PHOTOSMART C4580



## laurencemalosse (29 Décembre 2008)

BOnjour, je n'arrive pas à connecter mon imprimante en WIFI, en USB tout est ok quand j'installe avec le CD et que je fais diagnostic réseau, l'imprimante me dit qu'il y a fltrage d'adresse activé sur mon "routeur sans fil", moi j'ai une livebox, et mon ordi me dit qu'il n'arrive pas  à récupérer l'adresse IP alors que je mets bien le ssid et la clè WEP ????
avez vous une solution, j'ai fait l'installation au moins 10fois et toujours le meme résultat, bien sur mon airport fonctionne super bien.....
merci de vos conseils rapides


----------



## bompi (29 Décembre 2008)

Les conseils seraient sans doute plus rapides si tu prenais le temps d'écrire un peu plus clairement et dans le bon forum (Internet et Réseaux).

Si l'imprimante dit qu'il y a un filtrage sur la livebox, commence par vérifier si c'est le cas, ou non.


----------



## laurencemalosse (30 Décembre 2008)

merci du conseil, mais je ne sais pas comment faire pour vérifier s'il y a filtrage ou pas ???
je suis novice, ça se voit, je ne suis pas au bon endroit, et pas claire
excusez moi d'être ignorante....


----------



## bompi (30 Décembre 2008)

Il faut aller voir dans la configuration de la LiveBox. Pour les explications, à mon avis, le mieux reste d'aller sur le site de Orange et ses forums.

Côté Mac, si tu ne récupères pas d'adresse IP après une connexion _valide_ en wifi avec la LiveBox, c'est peut-être que celle-ci se contente d'être un routeur sans être un serveur DHCP (c'est le nom du service d'affectation automatique d'adresse IP). Dans ce cas, c'est, là encore, un problème de configuration de la LiveBox.

Tu peux toutefois vérifier dans le paramétrage réseau du Mac que, pour la carte Airport (wifi donc), il y a bien l'option d'obtention automatique d'adresse IP (Préférences Systèmes > Réseau > carte Airport > Avancé > onglet TCP/IP > Configuration IPV4).


----------



## laurencemalosse (31 Décembre 2008)

Merci, pour la configuration IPV4 c'est OK, je vais donc m'intéresser à la LIVEBOX
bonnes fêtes et Bonne ANNÉE 2009
à nouvel an nouvel élan...........


----------



## laurencemalosse (2 Janvier 2009)

ça y est en 2009 j'aurai une imprimante en WIFI, j'ai pu et su enlever le filtrage MAC sur la livebox, merci de tes conseils...
et heureuse année 2009


----------



## bompi (2 Janvier 2009)

Histoire de ne pas donner un accès trop facile, je te conseillerais de remettre le filtrage par adresse MAC.


----------



## velivole (13 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,
 je relance ce sujet qui est un peu ancien car je rencontre le même problème avec OSX 10.8.3.
J'ai essayé de mettre à jour le pilote sur le site de HP mais impossible de le trouver car pour MAC OSX, il n'y a pas de lien pour le téléchargement.

comment faire pour trouver ce pilote ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## stéphane83 (13 Mai 2013)

Les imprimantes sans fil c'est un peu la roulette russe si je peux dire...
Pour exemple : je suis adepte des HP ENVY depuis le tout premier modèle.
Il y a quelques temps je ne pouvais  plus utiliser les services web et eprint de ma première envy 100 depuis une réinstallation réseau sur Mountain Lion.
Ma mère utilise le même modèle d'imprimante mais sur Snow Leopard et tout fonctionne.
J'ai quasiment tout essayé en vain...
Récemment j'ai eu la chance de pouvoir acquérir le dernier modèle ENVY 120 et bizarrement tout fonctionne...
Obsolescence programmée ? Matériel incompatible ? Je n'en sais rien...


----------



## r e m y (13 Mai 2013)

velivole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je relance ce sujet qui est un peu ancien car je rencontre le même problème avec OSX 10.8.3.
> J'ai essayé de mettre à jour le pilote sur le site de HP mais impossible de le trouver car pour MAC OSX, il n'y a pas de lien pour le téléchargement.
> 
> ...



Pour cette imprimante (j'ai la même), il n'y a rien à ajouter. Les pilotes sont déjà intégrés dans OS X

Il suffit d'aller dans Pref système, Imprimante et cliquer le [+] pour ajouter une imprimante.

Elle sera détectée et deviendra utilisable (pour imprimer et scanner)


----------



## velivole (19 Mai 2013)

Bjr,

Et bien oui c'est facile, j'ai fait une réinstallation, mon imprimante est toujours inactive. elle apparait dans la liste mais elle est inactive. comment faire pour la rendre active. 
Pourtant elle est branché sur une connexion USB et non wifi.


----------



## stéphane83 (19 Mai 2013)

velivole a dit:


> Bjr,
> 
> Et bien oui c'est facile, j'ai fait une réinstallation, mon imprimante est toujours inactive. elle apparait dans la liste mais elle est inactive. comment faire pour la rendre active.
> Pourtant elle est branché sur une connexion USB et non wifi.



Retour SAV


----------



## velivole (19 Mai 2013)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Retour SAV



c'est une solution. mais je pense que c'est un problème de configuration sur le MAC car sur mon PC windows de mon fils elle fonctionne correctement.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2013)

velivole a dit:


> c'est une solution. mais je pense que c'est un problème de configuration sur le MAC car sur mon PC windows de mon fils elle fonctionne correctement.



Ca pourrait être une affaire de driver. Reste que si elle fonctionne sur Windows, il vaudrait mieux la raccorder en USB sur le Mac, une machine a parfois de la peine à jongler entre deux demandeurs (Mac et IBM compatible) ... j'en ai fait l'expérience avec le même modèle


----------



## velivole (19 Mai 2013)

effectivement c'est une affaire de driver, je viens de réinstaller le pilote avec le CD de la version OSX 10.5 et cela a marché. l'imprimante fonctionne correctement ainsi que le scanner.

Donc sur MAC OSX 10.8 on peut installer des pilotes de MAC OSX 10.5


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2013)

velivole a dit:


> effectivement c'est une affaire de driver, je viens de réinstaller le pilote avec le CD de la version OSX 10.5 et cela a marché. l'imprimante fonctionne correctement ainsi que le scanner.
> 
> Donc sur MAC OSX 10.8 on peut installer des pilotes de MAC OSX 10.5



Donc tout fonctionne, n'oublie pas de déclarer le post comme RéSOLU


----------



## velivole (19 Mai 2013)

Je ne suis pas à l'origine de ce post. peut-on faire quand même cette action ?


----------

